# I did something!!!!!



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

So some of you may know that my old MRC decoder took a crap on me and I needed a replacement. So I went all out and got a soundtraxxs Tsunami Decoder with the correct sounds on it for once. So it took me 4hrs to do a 2hr job (most of that time was spent putting the fricken she'll on) but in the end it was worth it and I was able to teach my self how to solder! That was a great accomplishment. Here is a short clip to show the fruit of my labor.
http://youtu.be/KTms6WZO9Ko










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How many burns on your fingers?  Sounds great.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How many burns on your fingers?  Sounds great.


Only on the first time, but I learned my lesson, the iron heats the whole wire!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm gonna have to look into this. Does it ramp up the three individual engines as the throttle is increased? To me that would be a great selling point. Oh yeah, what speaker are you using?


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I'm gonna have to look into this. Does it ramp up the three individual engines as the throttle is increased? To me that would be a great selling point. Oh yeah, what speaker are you using?


The decoder starts up 1 engine first then you get to notch 3 and the second unit fires up while the first is running full boar. The same happens with the third. The speaker I'm using is the 8ohm MRC speaker from my last decoder, it was in the right spot so I never removed it. The speaker to get though would be a very flat and skinny one and fit it in the fuel tank


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

ns300 said:


> ]


I fixed your link.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have that same locomotive in O-gauge, the Lionel Vision Line genset, also NS 300. It has three smoke units and operates them just like the prototype, bringing them on-line as you increase power, very tricky.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for fixing it flyboy2610


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have that same locomotive in O-gauge, the Lionel Vision Line genset, also NS 300. It has three smoke units and operates them just like the prototype, bringing them on-line as you increase power, very tricky.


It is very interesting how the motors start up at different times and shut down differently too. I do wish however that the idle notch was a bit more defined as I use manual notching, I've gone from N8 to shut down during a run too many times!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You should be able to program the CV's to change the ramp up with the notches.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

After looking around for the genset decoder I ran across this. He does show/tell some of the keys to getting the decoder tuned in pretty good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrB4MUrrbB4


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> You should be able to program the CV's to change the ramp up with the notches.


Yes you can, also you can change what notch the 2nd and 3rd units start up.


----------

